# grant for slatted shed



## dody (27 Feb 2009)

Dont know if this is right forum????

My husband recently built a slatted shed on the basis that he would receive a 60% grant  from department of agriculture. (application passed by department before building started)

Now the government have announced they cant pay all at once and will pay over 3 years. Can they legally back out of this contract. we have borrowed and will have huge repayments


----------



## Vanilla (28 Feb 2009)

dody said:


> Dont know if this is right forum????
> 
> My husband recently built a slatted shed on the basis that he would receive a 60% grant from department of agriculture. (application passed by department before building started)
> 
> Now the government have announced they cant pay all at once and will pay over 3 years. Can they legally back out of this contract. we have borrowed and will have huge repayments


 
Very interesting question. A solicitor would have to see the paperwork involved - is there an approval in writing etc. Problem is, of course, that to take a case against the government involves big money.

However you could always take a case to the ombudsman and see where that gets you.


----------



## Ravima (28 Feb 2009)

you still get the grant, but it is being paid over the three years instead of in one lump. it will have cash flow consequences, but if you are a member of IFA, you will have had communications on this and it is well flagged in the agri press.

As vanilla says, if you are not happy, you can take case against Govt, butthe costs if you lose, would probably mean the loss of the entire farm.

farmers are not being singled out. There is no money in the kitty and ALL suffer to some extent.


----------

